# Transmisor de FM sencillo, económico y estable.



## Tomasito (Jul 24, 2012)

Buenas, creo que este es mi primer aporte a la sección de Radio, ya que la verdad nunca me llevé muy bien con la RF 
Desde hace varios días venía buscando un transmisor de fm muy simple de hacer, barato, con cosas que se consigan en cualquier lado, y que no varíe de frecuencia al acercarle la mano (o estornudar cerca, o mirarlo muy fuerte..  ).
Este circuito que les traigo reune *todas* esas cualidades.
Había construido el que está como destacado (de ceckit) dos veces (cambiando algunos valores y técnicas), pero era imposible calibrarlo ya que al moverme de al lado se corría totalmente de la frecuencia.
Bueno, el circuito en cuestión es el siguiente:


El circuito impreso es el siguiente: (La técnica que usé para hacer las islas la dejo para otro post, pero es muy simple).

_Mide 75x58mm aproximadamente._

Las bobinas se construyen así:
L1: 5 vueltas con alambre #24 con 5mm de diámetro con núcleo de aire.
L2: 2 vueltas con alambre #24 con 5mm de diámetro con núcleo de aire.
L1: 7 vueltas con alambre #24 con 4mm de diámetro con núcleo de aire.
L1: 5 vueltas con alambre #28 sobre un nucleo de ferrite sacado de un transformador de FI.
*Importante:* L1 y L2 tienen que estar directamente una después de la otra, funcionan como un pequeño transformador (o eso comprendí yo).

El diámetro del alambre no es crítico, yo utilicé alambre más grueso por comodidad.
El valor de los trimmers tampoco es crítico, yo usé verdes  (creo que de 45pF son).
A la salida puse un pequeño medidor de potencia con un transistor y un led. Hay que ajustar VC2 hasta que el led encienda al máximo (en la práctica prueben hasta conseguir la mejor calidad de sonido con VC2). Esto se hace LUEGO de ajustar la frecuencia, con VC1.
El medidor es así: (Se puede omitir si lo desean)



El circuito es realmente muy fácil de hacer y muy barato. No se asusten por el hecho de que tiene 4 bobinas, porque las construyen con cualquier alambre esmaltado en menos de 2 minutos!

Yo a la salida le puse un conector F de 75ohms y una pequeña antena que hice con un pedazo de RG6 de 70cm, pero pueden poner un simple cable soldado al pcb y también va a funcionar.
Para T1 yo usé un 2n2222 ya que bf494 no conseguía.

Con VR1 se ajusta el tono de audio (mas agudo o más grave)
Con VR2 se ajusta la potencia de la transmisión.
Con VC1 se ajusta la frecuencia de la transmisión.
Con VC2 se ajusta algo que hace que suene mejor o peor 

Repito, no se asusten porque es muy fácil de hacer, no tiene diferencia en dificultad al circuito que está destacado (el de 2 transistores de ceckit que armó medio mundo).


Bueno, creo que eso es todo, espero que alguien se anime a armarlo y que cuenté como le fue. Yo lo armé en un ratito y salió funcionando a la primera vez.
Saludos!


PD: Me olvidé la fuente!! Es de un video de youtube donde construyen y prueban el transmisor: 



 (En realidad la fuente original es la revista "Everyday Electronics".


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Jul 24, 2012)

Tomasito dijo:


> Buenas, creo que este es mi primer aporte a la sección de Radio, ya que la verdad nunca me llevé muy bien con la RF
> Desde hace varios días venía buscando un transmisor de fm muy simple de hacer, barato, con cosas que se consigan en cualquier lado, y que no varíe de frecuencia al acercarle la mano (o estornudar cerca, o mirarlo muy fuerte..  ).
> Este circuito que les traigo reune *todas* esas cualidades.
> Había construido el que está como destacado (de ceckit) dos veces (cambiando algunos valores y técnicas), pero era imposible calibrarlo ya que al moverme de al lado se corría totalmente de la frecuencia.
> ...



 gracias por postear algo tan interesante tomasito me gustaria saber que alcance tiene este transmisor ya que quiero armar uno que cubra x lo menos una 3 cuadras a la redonda


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 24, 2012)

Tomasito dijo:


> Buenas, creo que este es mi primer aporte a la sección de Radio, ya que la verdad nunca me llevé muy bien con la RF
> Desde hace varios días venía buscando un transmisor de fm muy simple de hacer, barato, con cosas que se consigan en cualquier lado, y que no varíe de frecuencia al acercarle la mano (o estornudar cerca, o mirarlo muy fuerte..  ).
> Este circuito que les traigo reune *todas* esas cualidades.
> Había construido el que está como destacado (de ceckit) dos veces (cambiando algunos valores y técnicas), pero era imposible calibrarlo ya que al moverme de al lado se corría totalmente de la frecuencia.
> ...


Hola tomasito pense que ya no estabas en el foro pero viéndote por aca de nuevo me alegro mucho nunca intercambiamos opiniones en ningun tema pero si, siempre lei tus comentarios; bueno este proyecto se ve excelente *FELICITACIONES* por compartirlo. 
:buenpost::buenpost:  :buenpost::buenpost:

PD: bien prolijo ese estilo manhatan


----------



## Squal0 (Jul 24, 2012)

Precisamente hoy buscaba informacion hacerca de esto, se te agradece el post; Lo probare solo tenga mis herramientas... 
Solo un par de preguntas, sabes cual es el alcance y si puede funcionar a 5v, pues tengo pensado usar la alimentacion del puerto usb.


----------



## eduardose (Jul 25, 2012)

Buen postt..  hace tiempo que me quiero armar un transmisor simple.. me voy a hacer de un tiempito y lo voy a armar para ver como funca.!


----------



## NarXEh (Jul 25, 2012)

Buenas!

Gracias por contarnos tus experiencias tomasito... yo ando con ganas de meterle a la rf 

Una pregunta... tu tecnica para hacerle los circulos en la pcb es similar a esta ?

http://hackaday.com/2012/07/20/cutting-islands-into-copper-clad-pcbs-with-a-drill/

saludos! y gracias por el post


----------



## Tomasito (Jul 25, 2012)

mario mza dijo:


> gracias por postear algo tan interesante tomasito me gustaria saber que alcance tiene este transmisor ya que quiero armar uno que cubra x lo menos una 3 cuadras a la redonda



La verdad no sabría decirte, yo solo lo probé a unos 10 o 15 metros dentro de mi taller y funciona perfecto, lo estuve usando toda la mañana sin problemas. Hay que esperar unos 10-15 minutos a que caliente y ya queda super estable la frecuencia.
Ahora estoy por probar un diseño muy parecido pero con un 2n2219 a la salida (iba a usar 2n3866 pero no consegí), lo que debería dar un poco más de potencia. Cuando lo tenga listo subo los resultados. También lleva un varicap en la etapa osciladora, que es lo que me falta para empezar a montarlo.




Squal0 dijo:


> Solo un par de preguntas, sabes cual es el alcance y si puede funcionar a 5v, pues tengo pensado usar la alimentacion del puerto usb.



Del alcance solo tengo para decirte lo que le dije al usuario de más arriba. 
Sobre la pregunta del voltaje, lo probé desde 3 a 12V y funcionó perfecto en todos los casos.
Eso sí, si lo vas a alimentar a 5v y vas a montar el medidor de potencia con el led, deberías cambiarle la resistencia de 3k3 del led por otra acorde. Una de 1k8 debería funcionar. 



NarXEh dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> Gracias por contarnos tus experiencias tomasito... yo ando con ganas de meterle a la rf
> 
> ...



Es *exactamente* esa técnica, es más, a este transmisor llegué por medio de ese post en hackaday, que me llevó al video de la herramienta, cuyo autor justo había subido este proyecto a su canal 
Es un método super práctico, el pcb lo hice en 1 o 2 minutos y quedó excelente.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 26, 2012)

¡muy buen aporte! ese circuito me recuerda mucho al SakesKit SK-141, emisor de FM de 1 W.


----------



## NarXEh (Jul 26, 2012)

Buenas!



> Es exactamente esa técnica, es más, a este transmisor llegué por medio de ese post en hackaday, que me llevó al video de la herramienta, cuyo autor justo había subido este proyecto a su canal
> Es un método super práctico, el pcb lo hice en 1 o 2 minutos y quedó excelente.



Muchas gracias por responder Tomasito.
Ese video lo vi, es excelente la tecnica que utiliza pero no entendi del todo que es lo que se necesita o que es lo que utiliza para hacer los surcos circulares asi que esperare ancioso tu post )

saludos!


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 26, 2012)

Hola tomas una consulta cual es el enlace original de donde sacaste toda esa información.; por favor si lo tienes a la mano sube-lo en el post ; estare esperando esa información :estudiando:


----------



## Tomasito (Jul 27, 2012)

Mil disculpas, acá podés encontrar más información sobre el circuito: http://electroschematics.com/1041/quality-fm-transmitter/




NarXEh dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hay que hacer una herramienta para cortar las islas del pcb. Es una especie de tubito con varios cortes (que se usan como filos), que se pone en una agujereadora y se baja hasta tocar el pcb y cortar el cobre de forma circular. Cuando tenga un poco más de tiempo armo un post explicandolo porque es una técnica excelente y muy muy rápida.


----------



## lucasjesus (Sep 18, 2012)

Lo arme y funciona bien.. Primero me hizo renegar porque me había quedado la bobina L2 invertida.. Lo que quisiera hacer ahora es conectarle un micrófono electret, intente con un BC557 y un par de resistencias de otro transmisor y no mejoro el volumen funciona igual que sin el transistor.
Si alguien logro adaptarlo con éxito se lo agradecería..


----------



## lucasjesus (Sep 19, 2012)

Solucionado... Arme el pre de pablin y salio andando a la perfección... Lo bueno de este circuito es la estabilidad, es increíble, podes tocarlo y no se mueve... Genial.. 
Gracias Tomasito, me diste una satisfacción..


----------



## SHEIBER (Sep 19, 2012)

Que gran aporte man, ya comienzo ha hacer la placa para este circuito, aunque ese método de islas que tu usas parece muy interesante, mas que todo peculiar, siempre es bueno aprender cosas y tu me has enseñado mucho con este aporte


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 22, 2012)

Que bueno que te haya funcionado bien lucasjesus. Es realmente muy estable, yo lo tengo funcionando continuamente desde julio y no tuve ningún problema, la frecuencia no se corre. Para escuchar uso una radio fm o el teléfono celular sin problemas.

Por si alguien quiere verlo, muy amablemente el autor original del video hizo otro video con las fotos de mi transmisor:







Saludos.


----------



## lucasjesus (Sep 25, 2012)

Tomasito... Vos *QUE* tenes mas claro todo el circuito... Para bajarle un poco el rango de frecuencia, de manera *QUE* quede a unos 60 Mhz, y asi poder recepcionarlo desde un regenerativo sin *QUE* me interfieran las emisoras comerciales. Bastara con agregarle una vuelta a la bobina en tandem o hay que modificar algo mas???
Te vuelvo a decir *QUE* es la primera vez *QUE* armo algo *QUE* no se corre de frecuencia. 
Gracias


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 27, 2012)

La verdad de RF no sé mucho yo tampoco, pero según entendí aumentando las vueltas de L1 bajaría la frecuencia de la etapa osciladora.
Probá con 1 o 2 vueltas más y fijate, no es complicado y no perdés nada, siempre podés volver a soldar la bobina vieja en la plaqueta.


----------

